# For anyone who has Halo 3



## Davidius (Aug 14, 2008)

On my version of Halo 3, the weapons make almost no sound. They're extremely quiet compared to the other sound elements in the game, and sometimes, in the heat of battle when there is a lot going on, I can't even really tell whether my gun has gone/is going off, and have to rely primarily on visuals. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Quickened (Aug 14, 2008)

I've never encountered that brother


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Aug 14, 2008)

A lot of the newer games have seperate sound volume sliders for various sub types of sounds. So the abient affects, the music and the game play may all have separately adjustable sound settings. So I would first suggest going into the sound configuration and see if you can adjust things to your liking there. If that doesn't solve your issue I would look next to how the sound card software you are using is interacting with the game. There could be a feature there that may need to be disabled. Though for that kind of detail I would check with the forums for the game and sound card both to see if this is a known issue with your configuration.


----------



## Davidius (Aug 14, 2008)

Kenneth_Murphy said:


> A lot of the newer games have seperate sound volume sliders for various sub types of sounds. So the abient affects, the music and the game play may all have separately adjustable sound settings. So I would first suggest going into the sound configuration and see if you can adjust things to your liking there. If that doesn't solve your issue I would look next to how the sound card software you are using is interacting with the game. There could be a feature there that may need to be disabled. Though for that kind of detail I would check with the forums for the game and sound card both to see if this is a known issue with your configuration.



There is no volume control panel. Can you believe that?!


----------



## tdowns (Aug 14, 2008)

*I haven't noticed...*

but...I better go research it for a while.

I know I have problems with sound in general, commercials loud, can't hear voices, some games too quiet, etc...on my flat screen HD, it seems to me with everything being designed for surround sound etc, it's hard to get "normal" sound if you don't have the full surround sound set-up.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2008)

The fog of war!


----------

